# cost of tooth extractions



## roxiefoxie08

was wondering the price of a tooth extraction


----------



## Losech

Depends on many things. Your area, the vet you go to, which tooth, how many teeth, how many "extras" you get, etc.

Juneau's cost about $500.


----------



## roxiefoxie08

one tooth seems like alot


----------



## Hambonez

You have to factor in the cost of pre-operative testing & sedation/anesthesia, as well as the cost of actually pulling the tooth, which varies depending on what tooth it is. That charge is generally not so high. Most vets I've known will suggest doing a dental cleaning while they're in there if the dog needs it or will need it in the not too distant future because if you're doing the testing AND anesthetizing the dog, why not get more bang for your buck? Just call your vet and ask for them to make you an estimate for the extraction. They'll be happy to.


----------



## Losech

I couldn't find the invoice when I posted the other day, but I have it now.

Dental extraction: $76 - with discount $66
Scale and polish: $80
Anesthesia: $121 - with discount $99
Anesthesia induction: $34
Pre-Anesthesia meds: $36
IV catheterization: 44
Presurgucal screen: $42
Hospitalization: $22
Amoxcicillin 400MG 20 tabs: $30
Rimadil 100mg 5 tabs: $20
Microchip: $51

So, not including the chip, cleaning, or discounts, it cost $425 just to extract the tooth, for all the pre-op prep, anesthesia, hospital stay, and after surgery meds. I personally would not exclude any of those services, unless I knew of a place beforehand to get the post-surgery meds cheaper or already had some on-hand. I did not, so I just went with it.


----------



## roxiefoxie08

thats more expensive than a human


----------



## Hambonez

We can sit still and say "AHHH!" and just use local anesthetic and not bite the dentist's hand off or freak out and have to be held down. (Well, most of us anyway)


----------



## KodiBarracuda

roxiefoxie08 said:


> thats more expensive than a human


Not necessarily.
I get my wisdom teeth out on thursday and I'm going completely under and having an oral surgeon do it and it will cost about that per tooth once you add it all together and divide by 4. The difference here is our insurance will pay for most of it.


----------



## Losech

roxiefoxie08 said:


> thats more expensive than a human


My dog's health and life is well worth it. Letting a busted tooth (which is what she had. It was very badly broken) abscess and rot is incredibly painful and can be deadly. If I hadn't pointed this out to Mom, and made her take Juneau in, she'd have never noticed it and Juneau would not be in very good shape right now. 
If you let the tooth rot instead of getting it removed, extracting it will cost a LOT more due to other complications caused by the infection or whatever might be wrong with the tooth, and damage might have been done to the jaw. Modifying/removing parts of the jawbone costs more than pulling a few teeth.

I'd rather shell out $500 and save my dog a lot of pain than let her suffer because I didn't want to pay for it.


----------



## Tofu_pup

My dog has to have two teeth extracted and all the fun extras that go with the process. Our estimate is nearly $1,400. That's steep but that is the absolute maximum.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc

roxiefoxie08 said:


> thats more expensive than a human


Honestly, I haven't been to the dentist in a few years, but my last cleaning was $250 (xrays, bi-annual exam from the dentist). A dental cleaning with extractions at the clinic I work at with pre-op blood work, pain medications and antibiotics can range from $250-350 depending on how much work needs to be done and the age of the dog. Personally, I feel like the dogs get a much better deal.


----------



## mcdavis

Hambonez said:


> We can sit still and say "AHHH!" and just use local anesthetic and not bite the dentist's hand off or freak out and have to be held down. (Well, most of us anyway)


but not all of us - I need to be anesthetised just to get through the door :bolt:

Hamish had some teeth out around 7 years ago and it cost $250-ish, which may also have included his microchip.


----------



## Hambonez

mcdavis said:


> but not all of us - I need to be anesthetised just to get through the door :bolt:


Haha I understand. It takes every ounce of self control to sit there and let them mess around in my mouth, but at least I understand what they're doing and why and can exert self control based on logic!


----------



## Amaryllis

mcdavis said:


> but not all of us - I need to be anesthetised just to get through the door :bolt:


I can't handle a cleaning without a lot of Valium. 

Bargain basement prices for human extractions of non wisdom teeth without anesthesia is usually $150. There's no way on Earth you could extract a tooth from a dog without anesthesia, so dog extractions cost more.


----------



## brandiw

Wow, some of those prices seem so high! Noah had a broken tooth that we had removed recently. The removal, a dental cleaning, pre-op blood work, monitoring during sedation, and IV fluids cost us about $175.


----------



## hamandeggs

I think it's always sort of expensive, but it really depends on the tooth in question. My friend's dog recently needed one of those big triangular teeth removed (the carnassial tooth) because he chipped it badly, and it was $600. The vet said it was so expensive because that tooth has multiple roots.


----------

